# Pademelons



## antaresia_boy (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey all,
I was looking through the list of animals I can keep and liked the idea of a pademelon...
I honestly have no idea about how you would go about acquiring/keeping them so just wanted to know if anyone here keeps them and could give me some info...
What do you feed them? just fruit + veg or does it have to be native stuff?
Would it be best getting two so they could keep each other company?
what are their temperaments like? and where would I get them? lol I obviously know pretty much nothing (I've done a bit of googling but haven't come up with alot).
So, I guess if someone could point me to some caresheets or breeders that'd be cool...
Thanks alot, James


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Dec 8, 2009)

get in touch with wires in an area that has pademelons, they should be able to give all the information on food and feeding as well as any supplements they may need. As for company if you can give it enough ettention they shouldn't need added company, with wires we try to keep at least two together but that is more for imprinting than for the company. As for where to aquire one, good luck keeping asking people who keep native mammals.
Good luck with your search


----------



## Twin_Rivers (Dec 8, 2009)

sorry I mean attention not ettention i don't think a couple of emails and poke on facebook would be enough


----------



## antaresia_boy (Dec 8, 2009)

> sorry I mean attention not ettention i don't think a couple of emails and poke on facebook would be enough



:lol:

Thanks, I'll try wires soon. Anyone out there keep these little guys?


----------



## dtulip10 (Dec 8, 2009)

i have trap a few over the years and they usually have the temperament of a possum or there abouts (and i say usually because some possums go off like a frog in sock)


----------



## Lozza (Dec 8, 2009)

I looked after them when I did my uni workplacement in a zoo and also have tonnes in my backyard that eat my vegies. They weren't like the other macropods in captivity - very shy and skittish. They were fed a variety of things like fruit & veg (they especially like corn on the cob, and hard veg like carrot, pumpkin, sweet potato), grain if I remember correctly?, browse from certain trees etc. They were kept in their own enclosure in a quieter and more vegetated area whereas all the other macropods were in a large open area together where humans can interact with them.
IMO they are very cute, but if you've never kept macropods, there are better species to keep.


----------



## Adsell (Dec 9, 2009)

I keep four in my backyard. Very easy to keep although they are very skittish. I use them as living lawn mowers but also feed them foods as described by Lozza above.
I dont think you will find an easier macropod to keep. They also breed like crazy.
Ads


----------



## reptileKev81 (Dec 9, 2009)

I found a little bit of info here:
http://www.wildcare.org.au/html/macropods.htm
They look like a fat mini wallaby with a thinner tail, lol, very cute!
Excuse my ignorance but I had never heard of them or seen them beforethis post.
Good luck with them


----------



## gregcranston (Dec 9, 2009)

They have them at Pearcedale Conservations Park where I used to volunteer, but I'm not sure if they'd be selling any, they are kind of free range there, so wouldn't make great pets. Best to try find a breeder. They fed them what was mentioned earlier here, but also some wallaby pellets, cracked corn and wheat. Good luck, but it might be easier to find some tammar wallabies.


----------



## BlackMamba (Dec 9, 2009)

Here is some basic info:

Wildcare Australia


----------



## Jay84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Tammar Wallabies may be a better option. Easier to obtain, and can be very friendly and adjust well to captivity. Have you thought of these? They are a little bigger, but still smaller than your average wallaby or kangaroo.


----------

